# Yihi SX Mini M-Class....With Temperature Limiting



## huffnpuff

Coming Soon!!!!
Now Sporting the New Yihi SX350J with temp limiting ( The technically correct phrasing of what everybody else is calling Temperature "Control").

This is what the original SX Mini should've been to take on the EVOLV DNA 40 devices:

http://www.yihisxmini.com/SXmini-M-Class-2.html

GAME ON!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki

huffnpuff said:


> Coming Soon!!!!
> Now Sporting the New Yihi SX350J with temp limiting ( The technically correct phrasing of what everybody else is calling Temperature "Control").
> 
> This is what the original SX Mini should've been to take on the EVOLV DNA 40 devices:
> 
> http://www.yihisxmini.com/SXmini-M-Class-2.html
> 
> GAME ON!!!



Looks mighty impressive! 

I would most certainly go for the rose/silver combo.

Would this chip also need Ni200 to be able to use temp limiting?


----------



## VandaL

Yihi chip, where do I sign up


----------



## huffnpuff

Yiannaki said:


> Looks mighty impressive!
> 
> I would most certainly go for the rose/silver combo.
> 
> Would this chip also need Ni200 to be able to use temp limiting?



Most probably, everybody's still trying to wrap their heads around the regular Kanthal


----------



## stevie g

Can't wait to read the reviews on this one.


----------



## huffnpuff

Ai, been on ecig forum since end of Jan:
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/temperature-control/646920-sxmini-m-class-temp-control.html

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex




----------



## VandaL

Alex said:


>



When is it out though, Haven't been able to get much info on the mod / chip


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Did not watch the video yet, but from the pic, I like the sleek shaped lines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am so tempted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

I have one on the way  Ive always wanted a sxmini

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have also always wanted one... I guess that's why I pulled the trigger shortly before your phone call came through @Paulie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL

Where did you guys order from? How does it ship?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> Where did you guys order from? How does it ship?



http://www.vapordna.com/SX-Mini-M-Class-60-Watt-Box-Mod-by-YiHi-p/yhmm01.htm

And we both ship to our US Address at http://www.myus.com/ and then we courier it from there and pay duties, documentation and full vat and a fat courier fee.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scorocket22

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.vapordna.com/SX-Mini-M-Class-60-Watt-Box-Mod-by-YiHi-p/yhmm01.htm
> 
> And we both ship to our US Address at http://www.myus.com/ and then we courier it from there and pay duties, documentation and full vat and a fat courier fee.


What are the usual rates? I've been looking to buy some electronics from amazon but most of the stuff they won't ship here.


----------



## VandaL

ScorpionL2K said:


> What are the usual rates? I've been looking to buy some electronics from amazon but most of the stuff they won't ship here.



Their courier rates are not too bad considering its 3-4 days to SA, BUT the duties they charge once you send them your invoice is quite steep, not sure if myus pop an admin fee on top of that. But it can all work out to quite a costly affair.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ScorpionL2K said:


> What are the usual rates? I've been looking to buy some electronics from amazon but most of the stuff they won't ship here.



It depends on the weight of the items and which option you select to ship by... best is to go onto the site and play with their freight pricing model.

The worst part of the entire operation is when it hits SA... and the 14% Vat get's added along with a few other charges... If you want to have a look at a shipment take a gander at the spreadsheet in the Nuppin Group Buy thread and you will see exact costs.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/group-buy-nuppin-version-2.t9480/page-7

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

@Rob Fisher oom i want to be first in line to buy this if oom do not like it !


----------



## Rob Fisher

jtgrey said:


> @Rob Fisher oom i want to be first in line to buy this if oom do not like it !



This is one I think I'm gonna like.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

Rob Fisher said:


> This is one I think I'm gonna like.


Net vir ingeval !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## yuganp

jtgrey said:


> @Rob Fisher oom i want to be first in line to buy this if oom do not like it !



I thought that you are going to do a @johan on us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This Device is a Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> This Device is a Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> 
> View attachment 25220




Its the best device i have got in a while!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phil discusses the SX Mini M

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vapeowave

Very Nice


----------



## Vapeowave

Very Nice


----------



## Paulie

Here another Review


----------



## ComplexChaos

So Yihi just posted this, I am now tempted for an extension tube to upgrade to 150w for home use:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL

ComplexChaos said:


> I am now tempted for an extension tube to upgrade to 150w for home use:








srsly? on a side note damn that silver/black looks sexah, wish yihi had em in stock -.-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm interested in the new feature they call "modified bug"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ComplexChaos

VandaL said:


> srsly? on a side note damn that silver/black looks sexah, wish yihi had em in stock -.-



I know its not the best in the looks department  but to use it at home a high powered device for few hundred rand extra. Just hide it when you have company, and don't let your friends know or find out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

I'm sure it can be hidden down your sleeve


----------



## VapingSquid

VandaL said:


> srsly? on a side note damn that silver/black looks sexah, wish yihi had em in stock -.-



There comes a time when something is so ugly, it appears to be really quite beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm interested in the new feature they call "modified bug"


ROFL!! I must remember this the next time I need to report on bug fixes.


----------



## huffnpuff

Nooby said:


> I'm sure it can be hidden down your sleeve


Or get a pistol holster. One of the those tactical thigh holsters.


----------



## MurderDoll

Wonder if vapeclub will bring in some of those tubes. 

I'll flash mine around @Yiannaki and make him jealous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Zodd said:


> Wonder if vapeclub will bring in some of those tubes.
> 
> I'll flash mine around @Yiannaki and make him jealous.


Haha  

It could go either way. I could laugh at you uncontrollably or get major fomo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Just stroke the SX Mini long enough and the tube might appear by itself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

M class Firmware update is live

http://www.yihisxmini.com/download/Upgrade-Firmware-for-M-Class-150W.rar

Thanks to @VandaL for finding this one!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

OMFG.... They're seriously selling that tube as a viable solution for people? 

That is going to fall over... A lot...


----------



## huffnpuff

So this is all you install?
YiHi SXi Setup-v20150522.

It's saying the Upgrade Firmware for M Class 120/150W firmware is not supported for mini. I presume they're for dual battery mods only so nothing for the SX Mini as is?


----------



## VandaL

Yeah, @Yiannaki and I are also getting that error. Rather wait for reddit to solve it then brick our devices


----------



## huffnpuff

If the device doesn't want to switch on after disconnecting from PC after this operation, just remove/reinstall the battery.


----------



## VandaL

http://www.yihisxmini.com/download/Upgrade-Firmware-for-M-Class-150W.rar <-- works 




huffnpuff said:


> If the device doesn't want to switch on after disconnecting from PC after this operation, just remove/reinstall the battery.


You press the Power + and -

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff

VandaL said:


> http://www.yihisxmini.com/download/Upgrade-Firmware-for-M-Class-150W.rar <-- works
> 
> You press the Power + and -



Done! Wekking! 

Thanks on both points

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Okay so once you've upgraded, you will notice a new a new option under the menu to turn the sensor off

To access the new "eco" mode, simple cycle through your fire modes : i.e powerful, standard etc and you will see the eco option there.

Regretfully, there is no 75W upgrade on the single battery.


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Okay so once you've upgraded, you will notice a new a new option under the menu to turn the sensor off
> 
> To access the new "eco" mode, simple cycle through your fire modes : i.e powerful, standard etc and you will see the eco option there.
> 
> Regretfully, there is no 75W upgrade on the single battery.


Does it now have a Titanium mode, @Yiannaki?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Andre said:


> Does it now have a Titanium mode, @Yiannaki?


No. I think this first release was to deal with issues reviewers had. Power and titanium mode were not a problem, but I think the next firmware will most probably address this as competition heats up

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Does it now have a Titanium mode, @Yiannaki?


It doesn't have a titanium mode by the looks of it. Hopefully it will come soon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

Yiannaki said:


> It doesn't have a titanium mode by the looks of it. Hopefully it will come soon!


Do I smell a Spider Silk wire buy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

A question to all the temperature vapers. What gauge Nickel wire do you use? Have read something about tempered Nickel wire. Is that the same as the Nickel 200 wire? @capetocuba et al.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> A question to all the temperature vapers. What gauge Nickel wire do you use?



I'm using Pure Nickel from Vapowire 28g.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Andre

I used the ni200 from vapowire. I move around from 28g and 26g.

I am not too familiar with the tempered nickel wire to be honest.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

I'm using 26g tempered wire from the UK. Much easier to work with. Not so soft, but still not as hard as kathal. Have gauges from 25 to 30!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

help !! @Yiannaki @capetocuba @huffnpuff 

cant get the upadate to work


----------



## shabbar

is this the new or old version ? when i power on while inserting the battery it says v1.4 but on the pc software it says v2.4


----------



## LandyMan

@shabbar I am busy downloading the update aswell now ... Will let you know how I go


----------



## shabbar

once you enable link do you remove the battery ?


----------



## LandyMan

@shabbar, did your RAR extract also give unexpected EOF, but the install file still worked?


----------



## LandyMan

@shabbar and other owners, this is what I did:

1. Download SXI driver.
2. Download 120W v2.2 update
3. Install SXI software
4. Plug SX Mini in and switch on the Link functionality (The SX will go dead at this point)
5. Your machine will try and install the driver from Windows update. disconnect from the internet, and wait for the machine to say it failed to install the driver.
6. Fire up SXI and click on "Connection".
7. Click "Install Driver", and go through the steps to install. It will say success if it was installed correctly.
8. Click on "Connect". Here it should give you green coloured "Connected" text.
9. Go back and click on "Upgrade".
10. Open the 120W SXI file and click on upgrade.

Once done unplug the SX Mini, remove the battery and put it back ... device upgraded and rebooted.

QED

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar

LandyMan said:


> @shabbar and other owners, this is what I did:
> 
> 1. Download SXI driver.
> 2. Download 120W v2.2 update
> 3. Install SXI software
> 4. Plug SX Mini in and switch on the Link functionality (The SX will go dead at this point)
> 5. Your machine will try and install the driver from Windows update. disconnect from the internet, and wait for the machine to say it failed to install the driver.
> 6. Fire up SXI and click on "Connection".
> 7. Click "Install Driver", and go through the steps to install. It will say success if it was installed correctly.
> 8. Click on "Connect". Here it should give you green coloured "Connected" text.
> 9. Go back and click on "Upgrade".
> 10. Open the 120W SXI file and click on upgrade.
> 
> Once done unplug the SX Mini, remove the battery and put it back ... device upgraded and rebooted.
> 
> QED




Will try again later and report back


----------



## shabbar

I installed the sx driver from there website as per pbsuardo and tried all the update files. None of them work


----------



## LandyMan

shabbar said:


> I installed the sx driver from there website as per pbsuardo and tried all the update files. None of them work


Eish man, I don't know ... I didn't watch his video. Just did the steps above and it worked first time


----------



## shabbar

Where did you get the sxi driver and the update from then?


----------



## LandyMan

shabbar said:


> Where did you get the sxi driver and the update from then?


From their website:

SXi Driver: http://www.yihisxmini.com/download/YiHi-SXi-Setup-v20150522-1621.rar
Upgraded Software: http://www.yihisxmini.com/download/SXmini-M-Class-120W_20150530-V2.2.rar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

And I didn't install the driver from sxi software I plugged in the sx mini fired up SXI clicked on connect it connected went to upgrade selected the 120w upgrade that I downloaded and extracted and that's when the error comes up


----------



## shabbar

LandyMan said:


> From their website:
> 
> SXi Driver: http://www.yihisxmini.com/download/YiHi-SXi-Setup-v20150522-1621.rar
> Upgraded Software: http://www.yihisxmini.com/download/SXmini-M-Class-120W_20150530-V2.2.rar




Gonna try your way now


----------



## LandyMan

shabbar said:


> And I didn't install the driver from sxi software I plugged in the sx mini fired up SXI clicked on connect it connected went to upgrade selected the 120w upgrade that I downloaded and extracted and that's when the error comes up


I think the actual driver is the issue. Your machine might have found a driver for something that seems similar to the SX Mini to Windows, and installed that.


----------



## shabbar

LandyMan said:


> I think the actual driver is the issue. Your machine might have found a driver for something that seems similar to the SX Mini to Windows, and installed that.




it was the driver ... i should have just installed it first time round .

update worked , thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

shabbar said:


> it was the driver ... i should have just installed it first time round .
> 
> update worked , thank you.


Awesome. Glad you got it sorted


----------



## shabbar

have you used it in temp mode as yet ?

how are you liking the sx so far ?


----------



## LandyMan

shabbar said:


> have you used it in temp mode as yet ?
> 
> how are you liking the sx so far ?


Jip. Been running a ST Mini with Nickel coils, 30J and 200 Degrees Celsius. Loving it. The form factor is perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

LandyMan said:


> Jip. Been running a ST Mini with Nickel coils, 30J and 200 Degrees Celsius. Loving it. The form factor is perfect.



So, as above, this is what I've been running since Saturday, with the Lemo 2 inbetween. The Lemo 2 gives much better flavour than the ST Mini, but I know this, as I've seen this since using the normal OCCs in the ST Mini.

BUT, now I am bored  @Philip Dunkley and I had a quick discussion about this on Saturday when I picked up my SX Mini ... I am missing the hit I get from the Goblin for instance at 25W.

Now there are a number of people, like myself, with new Temp control devices, and with the eVic VT incoming, there are going to be quite a lot more, and questions are going to pop up all over the show. My question is for the guys who have been running temp sensing for quite some time now: @Yiannaki @Paulie @Rob Fisher @Philip Dunkley to understand it a bit better.

I used to run 25W 350 Deg Fahrenheit or 30W 400 Deg Fahrenheit on the M80, or plain straight forward 25W on the M65 (and even now on the SX Mini in Power mode). I am trying to get to the same kind of vape as above, on the SX Mini using temp control, so how does one do this? Do you increase the Joules or temp, or both? Oh, the ST Mini and Lemo 2 are both running at 0.12Ohm.

Ta Boys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

LandyMan said:


> So, as above, this is what I've been running since Saturday, with the Lemo 2 inbetween. The Lemo 2 gives much better flavour than the ST Mini, but I know this, as I've seen this since using the normal OCCs in the ST Mini.
> 
> BUT, now I am bored  @Philip Dunkley and I had a quick discussion about this on Saturday when I picked up my SX Mini ... I am missing the hit I get from the Goblin for instance at 25W.
> 
> Now there are a number of people, like myself, with new Temp control devices, and with the eVic VT incoming, there are going to be quite a lot more, and questions are going to pop up all over the show. My question is for the guys who have been running temp sensing for quite some time now: @Yiannaki @Paulie @Rob Fisher @Philip Dunkley to understand it a bit better.
> 
> I used to run 25W 350 Deg Fahrenheit or 30W 400 Deg Fahrenheit on the M80, or plain straight forward 25W on the M65 (and even now on the SX Mini in Power mode). I am trying to get to the same kind of vape as above, on the SX Mini using temp control, so how does one do this? Do you increase the Joules or temp, or both? Oh, the ST Mini and Lemo 2 are both running at 0.12Ohm.
> 
> Ta Boys!



Henri, firstly don't forget that you can build lower on your SX mini than some other TS mods.

To get this "more intense hit" you seek i would advise doing one of the following if not both.

A- pick up some 26G nickel. I found the 26G builds to like more power and give a more intense hit. 8/9 wraps on a 2.5 ID works well for this.

B - Throw in a twisted 28g nickel build. This for me, works incredibly well. The flavour is superb and the vapor is dense. It also packs a punch!

On the SX i usually set my temp to around 440F and then just adjust the Joules as needed. The 26g build i run between 20 - 27 joules and the twisted build i run between 25 - 38 joules depending on my mood.

With regard to the different power modes. I was not really happy with the powerful and powerful + modes and could not see an advantage to using them. Perhaps they are better suited for kanthal builds. I stick with the standard mode for nickel.

Hope this helps 

PS : both of the above builds are better suited to the Lemo 2, as its deck is more spacious than the subtank RBA.

On my subtank I am running a 28g build. 2.5 ID. 7 Wraps around 450F between 22 - 26W on the shark.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## LandyMan

Thanks @Yiannaki. @Philip Dunkley also gave me a call after I posted.
I have it on 30J 250 Deg Celsius for the ST Mini now (commercial TSC), with the airflow closed up a bit ... much better flavour. I ordered some Nickel from @KieranD as I reckon I need to play around a bit with the different builds. And also the comparison with the incoming Shark will be quite interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@LandyMan My SX with Taifun GT 2 is set to 19 Joules on a 0,18Ω single coil 200 degrees C and the vape is very similar to my vape on a REO with 1,2Ω coil. Hope this helps?


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> @LandyMan My SX with Taifun GT 2 is set to 19 Joules on a 0,18Ω single coil 200 degrees C and the vape is very similar to my vape on a REO with 1,2Ω coil. Hope this helps?


Thanks @Rob Fisher. I will keep that in mind. I am convinced it is the commercial TSCs as the Lemo 2 is yum at 30J 200 Degrees Celsius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

